# On the problem Ichthyophtirius



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Prasit comes from the carp ponds and is at a temperature of 15 - 18 ° C adjusted. An increase in temperature always slows down its development. But there are also many ornamental fish that are adapted to less high temperatures. Barbus, for example. If you set this to 30 ° C, they would be very additional burden. 
That is why I introduced the 7-pool method. 
If the professional breeder has raised several 100 fish ready, and it comes Ichthyophtirius into it, then he does not want to lose the sale finished fish. Mostly, these are very close in the pool. Here the effort is worth the 7-pool method. 
The life cycle of this parasite begins with the attachment to the skin. There he pierced the skin and removes nutrients from the musculature. He also gives his excretions from thereinto. These are toxic. It grows to its final size and falls from the fish onto the glass floor. There he lies for a while and in its interior to develop several of 100 new small parasites. (The name: I. multifilis ) The ball bursts and then all are free. They swim tumbling through the water and are looking for a new fish . The closer the fish are , the more they find one. At this stage the disease is attacking . E.g. with malachite green.
They can not search for long. After 6 - 12 hours is their " battery " empty. Rather high temperature .
The 7- pool method means that every night all the fish come in a new, clean pool. There were no cysts lying on the floor and rise no new germs on . On this day the fish again lose some cysts that fall to the ground . In the evening all the fish will be remouved again . Thus, the infestation is less and less. At the end of the round they come back in the first tank . There all parasites are long dead and added to the protein cycle.
Barbs have large scales and are robust to the skin. They make frequent contact with the net is no harm. For more sensitive fish, there can not be good .
It is also said that by undertaking the regeneration of the mucous membrane is promoted, This adherent parasites are still repelled .
Perhaps this is a hypothesis. But it's good when someone makes further thoughts .
Some contributions Tom says that much water change is good against Ichthyophtirius. Yes, of course. We suck the cysts from the ground and also a part of the new germs. There are fewer of them. But we do not get all. 

I do not write much else, but it's such a sad thing. It always touches me very much.

Literature: Prof. W. Schäperclaus: Fish Diseases

Greetings


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This method is one of the more sucessful treatments in saltwater,where meds are very stressful or ineffective.Possibly only 2 or 3 tanks can work if they are cleaned while fish are in another.The idea of moving the fish everyday to a fresh,uninfected tank for 7-10 days has been proven to work and requires no meds.
Good deal Arthur and thanks for the reminder!


----------

